# Mothercare discount - beware email receipt



## Pumpkin mummy (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi

I just wanted to post this as I had an experience today at Mothercare, and as a new mum and all the things you have to buy I don't want anyone else to get caught out with this with all the other stress that goes with being a new mummy!!

They currently have a 20% discount on all products, so I made the trek (we live 40mins drive) to the store today,
and bought various items, and due to the amount of things I needed didn't think about the total as trusted the offer. The cashier asked me If I wanted the receipt printed there or emailed to me. I opted for email, and then when I got home, checked the email receipt and they had not taken any of the 20% discount off! I rang the store and they said I would have to go back to the store and then they would take the discount off my card. I advised that would be nearly a 2 hour round trip, bundling my baby back into the car and cost me more in fuel than the discount, but they were not bothered and no apology.

I then rang the customer service helpline at their head office and they said the same and to take in the products to the store as well so they could see I still had them!, after complaining and wanting to speak to a manager I was put on hold for 15minutes and then said they could send me a voucher to spend in store instead of the discount!

Really not impressed and taking it furthermore, just wanted to let you know my experience, make sure you get the receipt there and then and check it out!!  I was upset as I thought Mothercare would have been more helpful, they can refund if you buy  online!


----------



## gettina (Apr 24, 2009)

Boo- sooo annoying. Of course you should be able to leave them to sort the discount. 
Quite right to complain.
Gettina


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

That's rubbish good luck taking the complaint higher x


----------



## thespouses (Jan 5, 2006)

Are you on *******? I find that tweeting a company often gets them to sit up and take notice quite quickly!


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

What *thespouses* said is right, that and ******** gets an instant response from companies!!


----------



## Pumpkin mummy (Nov 2, 2013)

I have had a response saying they are looking into it after I sent a stroppy email so hopefully all we be resolved soon.  Thankyou all!x


----------

